# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Langerhans Cel Histiocytose

## 123jaco

Wie heeft ervaring met lch in de longen? Dit zijn witte vlekjes in de longen
Ik heb al 6mnd. koorts of verhoging en ben extreem moe, nu is het vermoeden van longartsen dat het lch in de longen is. :Confused: 
Na 2 maanden gaan ze weer kijken op de scan of het beeld rustiger is geworden dan heb ik 3 maanden niet gerookt
Heeft iemand binnen het forum dit ook (of gehad)

----------

